# Mosquito Pike?



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in western central Ohio and hear that Mosquito holds the best Pike population in Ohio waters. Been told the early spring bite can be pretty good. Is there really a good targetable fishing opportunity for pike and worth someone wanting to travel that far to pursue them come spring? I am not expecting Canada or Michigan pike success, but a day that I could expect a little action on pike. In my part of the state there is really no pike population to speak of. You hear of a few guys getting them in the Great Miami River system around Piqua and Sidney Ohio areas, but not enough population to really go target them. Also, is there any other Ohio waters that hold good pike population in your part of the state as good or even better than Mosquito? Just looking for some new fishing options here in my home state. Go to Canada and Michigan every year, but tired of driving 8 to 10 hours to catch the toothy critters. Any thoughts and feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

On the north end of the lake there is a bay called pike bay its named that for a reason during a bass tournament i caught 9 in under a hour in there


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Rondy said:


> On the north end of the lake there is a bay called pike bay its named that for a reason during a bass tournament i caught 9 in under a hour in there


Any size to the pike there?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I got a 32in by chance last week. pikie bay in the spring is your best shot, don,t no any body that chases them.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

I got mine in mid summer on a chatter bait along the weed edges


----------



## BigD74 (Jun 6, 2009)

i got 9 off the causeway in the month of may off shore! smallest was 17 inches biggest was 27


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Slab,

I grew up down in the Dayton area and there really is not much going on for northern pike. You are right about the GMR; there are a handful of guys on this site that do target pike in the GMR and have caught some good fish. I fished it hard one weekend with my brother and a buddy and we did not see a pike the entire outing. I know that there are some around, but you really have to work for them.

If you want to target pike in Ohio, head north. There is some pike fishing in NW Ohio in the Maumee river and the tribs that feed the Maumee.

NE Ohio has quite a few spots where you can fish for pike and catch them. I have heard many good things about Mosquito, but I have never personally fished it. Three places that all hold good pike fishing in NE Ohio are:


The Cuyahoga River - best fishing is North of Akron. There are pike South of Akron, but the numbers and size are not nearly as good.
The Tuscarawas River - Anywhere from Dover upstream.
I fished the Tusc today for about 3 hrs. I caught two pike 18" & 22"), and missed another 5; one of the fish that I missed was maybe 34".

West Branch Reservoir
There are plenty of smaller creeks that can also be very good, but the above three spots will take you a long time to explore.

Do a few searches on this site for "northern pike" - - - you can find a lot of good information on locations, presentation, etc.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

PIKEMAN said:


> Slab,
> 
> I grew up down in the Dayton area and there really is not much going on for northern pike. You are right about the GMR; there are a handful of guys on this site that do target pike in the GMR and have caught some good fish. I fished it hard one weekend with my brother and a buddy and we did not see a pike the entire outing. I know that there are some around, but you really have to work for them.
> 
> ...


Thanks much fo the info.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

slabseeker said:


> Any size to the pike there?


I talked to one of the fisheries people a few years ago when they had their nets set out for walleye. He told me that one day they released 4 pike from their nets that were no doubt about it new Ohio state records. It's the most under utilized fishery in that lake.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I talked to one of the fisheries people a few years ago when they had their nets set out for walleye. He told me that one day they released 4 pike from their nets that were no doubt about it new Ohio state records. It's the most under utilized fishery in that lake.


There was a good discussion a year or two ago about the size and numbers of pike at mosquito, iam like everyone else I have caught a few in the bays in the spring over the years but never knew anyone to target them.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

bulafisherman said:


> There was a good discussion a year or two ago about the size and numbers of pike at mosquito, iam like everyone else I have caught a few in the bays in the spring over the years but never knew anyone to target them.[/Q Sounds like I need to plan a trip up there this coming spring. Any close by lodging?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like I need to plan a trip this coming spring. Any close by lodging?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

look for motel in cortland oh or warren oh there are camp grnds on the lake,jan,s camp grnd is nice.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My dad caught this nice 36 1/2" Fish Ohio on the south side of Mosquito while drifting for crappie. He landed it with a ultralight and 4 lb test line! This was in 2014. I'll never forget netting that for him!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pulled this one on Memorial Day 2012 trolling in front of the dam. 43in


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

What's the fishing difference between pike and Muskie? It's pretty much the same isn't it? I've never targeted them but can get them both on bass tackle when out.

Arent the lakes in central Ohio stocked with Muskie?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Surprised you haven't chimed in ezbite, mosquito is your stomping grounds and I recall you posting pictures of a few nice ice out pike you caught in the recent years


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ladue reservoir has a pretty good pike population as well, probly not as good as Mosquito but its an option too. Caught some at both lakes, not targeting them really, just throwing a spinnerbait and an inline spinner


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> What's the fishing difference between pike and Muskie? It's pretty much the same isn't it? I've never targeted them but can get them both on bass tackle when out.
> 
> Arent the lakes in central Ohio stocked with Muskie?


I can't into the fine points of technique or seasonal location and movement of the two species because I just don't know them. I will say that, in general, I would say that pike are more willing biters than Muskie. If they're around and you're throwing something that interests them, they'll let you know! 

The only thing I know for sure about pike is that when the water is cold enough, like right after ice out, you will find them in shallow, weedy bays to spawn. They will continue to hang shallow until the water warms beyond a certain point, then they will move to deeper, cooler water. One time my buddy and I were fishing the north end of Mosquito for walleye and couldn't catch a cold! It was late May, early June, I think. In a last ditch attempt to catch something we trolled the creek channel just north of the causeway. I tied on a magnum Hot 'n Tot in red and white. Hmmm, red and white, classic pike colors. I caught three of dandiest pike you'd ever want to see! 

If I was going after them now I'd tie on something big, maybe something muskie sized. The forage is about as big as it's going get this growing season, and pike will whack anything that moves. Fishing in Canada we caught them on everything, including Dardevle spoons that I swear weighed a half a pound!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> My dad caught this nice 36 1/2" Fish Ohio on the south side of Mosquito while drifting for crappie. He landed it with a ultralight and 4 lb test line! This was in 2014. I'll never forget netting that for him!


Sweet!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Pulled this one on Memorial Day 2012 trolling in front of the dam. 43in
> View attachment 195443


That's what I am looking for.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> Surprised you haven't chimed in ezbite, mosquito is your stomping grounds and I recall you posting pictures of a few nice ice out pike you caught in the recent years


ive been known to catch a few gators  shallow bays with no ice in the spring while the main lake has ice on it is my best time and the causeway in the spring time is good too.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

You'd think with all the crappie, bass, and walleyes in Mosquito these fish would have bigger bellies on them. Kind of like the Muskies at WB. Those fish at WB must eat constantly.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Rondy said:


> On the north end of the lake there is a bay called pike bay its named that for a reason during a bass tournament i caught 9 in under a hour in there


Pike bay was named for a bay in Canada by a former
owner named Bob Bunea. We lost him this spring.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

waterfox said:


> Pike bay was named for a bay in Canada by a former
> owner named Bob Bunea. We lost him this spring.


Any knowledge if he was related to a Chuck Bunea? That was the name of the owner at a camp I bear hunted in Quebec,Canada back in the year 2000. Forget the name of the camp, but the lake was called Simard or Semard if I remember right.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Pulled this one on Memorial Day 2012 trolling in front of the dam. 43in
> View attachment 195443


No offense huntin, that a nice fish. But there's no way that's 43". Don't get me wrong it's a nice one nonetheless. Also in my opinion trophies are meant to go back in the water, again just saying, not trying to cause any issues.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> No offense huntin, that a nice fish. But there's no way that's 43". Don't get me wrong it's a nice one nonetheless. Also in my opinion trophies are meant to go back in the water, again just saying, not trying to cause any issues.


Then why say it?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Think what you want I've got 5 witnesses of it laying on a tape measure. I'm sorry you've got nothing better to do than say negative things to people. If I want to keep a fish that I catch than I am entitled to keep it regardless of what you have to say about it because your opinion doesn't mean s*#~ to me. Hope you find something better to do with your life.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh and here's a picture of it laying on a 48 in table. Think what you want


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

slabseeker said:


> Any knowledge if he was related to a Chuck Bunea? That was the name of the owner at a camp I bear hunted in Quebec,Canada back in the year 2000. Forget the name of the camp, but the lake was called Simard or Semard if I remember right.


Chuck would be Bob's son. They did own a camp in Quebec back in the day. The name was Camp Denis. I believe Monty was also in on it.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I think Huntin's pike may well have been 43". And comparing the two pictures, Kayak's Dad's pike looks to be every bit as big, despite the description putting it at "only" 36.5".


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

sylvan21 said:


> Chuck would be Bob's son. They did own a camp in Quebec back in the day. The name was Camp Denis. I believe Monty was also in on it.


Yea, that was it. Monty was the little guy that spoke French real well.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

PatrickS said:


> I think Huntin's pike may well have been 43". And comparing the two pictures, Kayak's Dad's pike looks to be every bit as big, despite the description putting it at "only" 36.5".


My dad just might have longer arms...lol


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why keep a pike out of Ohio waters?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why not if its legal? I see people keep musky do I agree with it no, I release them all but they are within their right to do so so I have no problem with it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

My point being there are not a lot of pike in Ohio, mosquito may have one of the better populations in the state, but they should be protected.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's legal to keep so go for it. That would be like me saying people shouldn't keep the walleyes out of Nimi because they're so hard to find. Berlin, west branch, and skeeter all have good numbers of pike. I don't think 1s going to hurt the system


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If you have the legal right to harvest a fish no matter if it is a game fish or not it is that persons right to harvest it or decide to release it. Some people actually like eating different species that others may not. So keep the opinions to yourself if they are lawfully abiding fishermen. They caught it you didn't. Frankly I'm tired of these discussions. Congratulations to the fishermen who harvested their legally caught fish and hopefully you had a good dinner.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> If you have the legal right to harvest a fish no matter if it is a game fish or not it is that persons right to harvest it or decide to release it. Some people actually like eating different species that others may not. So keep the opinions to yourself if they are lawfully abiding fishermen. They caught it you didn't. Frankly I'm tired of these discussions. Congratulations to the fishermen who harvested their legally caught fish and hopefully you had a good dinner.


Well said


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your right, you can keep anything you want within the law, just give it some thought before you do, that's all.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Well said


x2! Keeping a pike or two out of Skeeter won't hurt anything! I haven't, because I don't eat 'em, and I haven't caught one big enough that I would consider mounting. Which brings me to the following point. While I don't doubt the length, what surprises me is the lack of girth! It seems like the fish can barely get enough to eat. My buddy caught a 43 incher in Canada (Lake Ostaboningue, Quebec) that weighed nearly 25lbs! He brought it home to mount. He hooked another monster in Lake Oba, Ontario that might have gone 45", and it looked like the Goodyear blimp with fins!


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Pike likely struggle at Mosquito most of the year due to lake temperatures exceeding their preferred range.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Your right, you can keep anything you want within the law, just give it some thought before you do, that's all.


I give it plenty of thought. Same as when I catch smallies at pyma, large mouth at skeeter or pyma, walleye everywhere, panfish. Should I keep going? Believe me the guys that keep fish do not care one bit about what someone else thinks while eating it. I actually get more joy when someone titty whines about my soon to be dinner. Tastes like victory.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol titty whine

It's the same with every fish. You will always have someone who doesn't agree with keeping them. It's all our legal right to do so as our Lisence money goes to stocking programs and other things. 

The best is the "expert" steelhead guys that see you with one on a stringer and come over and tell you every reason I'm the book on why you shouldn't keep it. Put and take fishery like saugeye. Keep all of EM you want as long as they're legal and within bag limits.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Lol titty whine
> 
> It's the same with every fish. You will always have someone who doesn't agree with keeping them. It's all our legal right to do so as our Lisence money goes to stocking programs and other things.
> 
> The best is the "expert" steelhead guys that see you with one on a stringer and come over and tell you every reason I'm the book on why you shouldn't keep it. Put and take fishery like saugeye. Keep all of EM you want as long as they're legal and within bag limits.


I totally agree with your quote and well stated Erieangler51.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has run its course.


----------

